# The Pros of ProfessionalMuscle



## K1 (Dec 15, 2011)

The latest motivational video from Zhasni and ProMuscle:

THE PROS OF PROFESSIONALMUSCLE - YouTube


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn this one kicks ass!


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 15, 2011)

Great video! Great line up in that video as well! Can't wait to see more videos from ProMuscle/Zhasni


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome! I am really enjoying this series of ProM videos Zhasni is putting out! Looking forward to more!


----------



## K1 (Dec 24, 2011)

k1* said:


> The latest motivational video from Zhasni and ProMuscle:
> 
> THE PROS OF PROFESSIONALMUSCLE - YouTube



Back up top for some great motivation!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 1, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 3, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> Great video!



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 13, 2012)

When's the next vid going to drop? Looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 14, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> When's the next vid going to drop? Looking forward to seeing it!!



Same here!


----------

